# Im not a knitter butttt......



## imnoknitter (Nov 11, 2015)

hello, ive been searching and searching and searching but cant find any. i'm looking for 41 inch long, no pattern, plain pink wool knit socks. i have a friend that knows a lady and she said she would make me a pair. The only problem is shes charging me $150 for a pair. I know she has to make them and i know its probably not cheap for that much wool but the price still seems kind of high to me. any say on if that's a fair price and if not. how much do you think i should be getting charged


----------



## CBB (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm not a sock knitter, except for the ones you can knit flat on two needles, but there is no way in hell I'd pay $150 for a pair of socks. However, that's just me. For anything hand-made, a lot more work goes into it than most folks realize, then there is the cost of materials, and from your question, I think that's not news to you. 

Check the classifieds here at KP. You may find socks for sale, or someone who will make them for less than $150.


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

CBB said:


> I'm not a sock knitter, except for the ones you can knit flat on two needles, but there is no way in hell I'd pay $150 for a pair of socks. However, that's just me. For anything hand-made, a lot more work goes into it than most folks realize, then there is the cost of materials, and from your question, I think that's not news to you.
> 
> Check the classifieds here at KP. You may find socks for sale, or someone who will make them for less than $150.


She wants socks 41 inches long.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

41" long socks?? May I be so bold as to ask what they are for as nobody I know has legs that long. 
$150 is a bit much- but on the other hand, 41" on two socks is a lot of knitting.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I think everyone deserves a fair wage. If this is what she wants, to do it and this is what you want, pay up and get the best or option 2: learn to knit and make them yourself where you can try them on as you go.
I think that offering less or complaining is disrespectful and likely insulting to a crafts person to make a special order to your specifications.
3rd option . . . go with out!
If I wanted them just like that, I would pay up and be happy to have them.


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

Hand made stockings? Sounds like a fair price to me.


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

Short of making them yourself, you are talking about a lot of hours going into 2 - 41" socks. Post knitters don't even make minimum wage doing something like this. More than likely she'll only make $2 or $3 an hour. Sorry if this is not what you wanted to hear.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

I agree 41" long? Are they to be scrunched down? For even plain wool socks that's a lot of knitting, even if done with a bigger gauge. So I think if you want them you may have to bite the bullet and pay $150.


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

I'm curious about how 41" socks will be worn. Thigh highs? I don't think my legs are 41" long all the way to the crotch.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Remember she is using tiny needles and lots of inches makes a ton of rows I think she is probably fair.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

My inseam is about 28". My husband is 6'3" and his inseam is 32". How tall is this person anyway????Can't you buy pink socks and make pink extra long leg warmers?


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Pearls Girls said:


> I think everyone deserves a fair wage. If this is what she wants, to do it and this is what you want, pay up and get the best or option 2: learn to knit and make them yourself where you can try them on as you go.
> I think that offering less or complaining is disrespectful and likely insulting to a crafts person to make a special order to your specifications.
> 3rd option . . . go with out!
> If I wanted them just like that, I would pay up and be happy to have them.


It's a time honored tradition to look for the best price. I think since she doesn't knit, she's just trying to find out if $150 is a fair price. Sounds like she's definitely not wanting to cheat anyone out of a decent wage.


----------



## dollknitter (Jun 20, 2011)

Perhaps she just doesn't want the commission of a pair 41" socks.
Was the $150 price to discourage you?

Of course it may very well be a good price depending on yarn and time spent
Knitting, I just wouldn't knit them,


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

I just finished a pair of size 14 socks for my boss, which is "only" about 20 inches (counting the foot and leg), and I've sworn I will never make that large size socks again. Size 41 inches, particularly in a plain stockinette, would bore me to tears.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

I don't know how long exactly a pair takes me, but it really is hours and hours. Plus wool (depends on the quality). So let's just say 20 hours (I have no idea if that's even close) - and $25 for nice sock yarn. 150-25=125. 125/20 is $6.25 per hour. All made up figures but gives you an idea. Maybe socks get done in closer to 10 hours. Still only $12.50/hour. 

That's why the majority of us do it for ourselves or gifting. No way to make a living. And tedious to turn out the same thing over & over. 

Was 41" a typo?


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

could it be 41CM????


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

mattie cat said:


> She wants socks 41 inches long.


Troll alert see join date.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

jvallas said:


> I don't know how long exactly a pair takes me, but it really is hours and hours. Plus wool (depends on the quality). So let's just say 20 hours (I have no idea if that's even close) - and $25 for nice sock yarn. 150-25=125. 125/20 is $6.25 per hour. All made up figures but gives you an idea. Maybe socks get done in closer to 10 hours. Still only $12.50/hour.
> 
> That's why the majority of us do it for ourselves or gifting. No way to make a living. And tedious to turn out the same thing over & over.
> 
> Was 41" a typo?


You couldn't make 41" socks with just one skein of yarn. Double the price of yarn. BTW where is the OP? Not one acknowledgement of responses or possible explanation of OP. Trying to ingratiate themselves?


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> You couldn't make 41" socks with just one skein of yarn. Double the price of yarn.


I just made a bold assumption that 41" was not right. However, one skein isn't always enough, that's true.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Don't know about 41" (41 inches? My whole body is only 61 inches.) but, this is what hand knit socks sell for on Etsy:

http://www.etsy.com/market/hand_knit_socks/2


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

jvallas said:


> I just made a bold assumption that 41" was not right. However, one skein isn't always enough, that's true.


Wouldn't be for 41" sock. Still curious as to where the OP went. Why ask a question and not hang around for the answer.... unlesss....... you really don't want an answer?


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

I have (don't ask me why or how) a 1947 PTLegare sock knitter and could crank out a 41 inch sock in minutes....
If only I knew how to operate the danged thing!! &#128513;


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> I have (don't ask me why or how) a 1947 PTLegare sock knitter and could crank out a 41 inch sock in minutes....
> If only I knew how to operate the danged thing!! 😁


I would need shoulder straps for a sock that long LOL


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I guess if you want the socks that long you either make them yourself or pay to get them made 41 inches is alot of sock.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

kiwiannie said:


> I guess if you want the socks that long you either make them yourself or pay to get them made 41 inches is alot of sock.


It sounds like about 3 pairs worth.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

imnoknitter said:


> hello, ive been searching and searching and searching but cant find any. i'm looking for 41 inch long, no pattern, plain pink wool knit socks. i have a friend that knows a lady and she said she would make me a pair. The only problem is shes charging me $150 for a pair. I know she has to make them and i know its probably not cheap for that much wool but the price still seems kind of high to me. any say on if that's a fair price and if not. how much do you think i should be getting charged


You should be charged $200 for all that knitting. Take the $150 and just smile and wave, you're getting a bargain as the reaction of most knitters when faced with such a request would get a deer in the headlights look and then turn tail and run for the hills


----------



## Joan H (Nov 28, 2012)

I agree, 150 is a great price. Slavery has been outlawed for "several weeks" now and that amount of work is a lot. $150 will not be a great wage for her, I agree she will only be making a couple of $ an hour at best. Even if she is a fast kniotter. 

When I tech people how to knit I explain that you never knit for people that WANT you too, You knit out of love for those you want to knit for, ONLY.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

no1girl said:


> could it be 41CM????


Sounds more sensible. :thumbup:


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Wow, that's a little steep! I know wool is more exspensive, but not that much. :thumbdown:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

lildeb2 said:


> Wow, that's a little steep! I know wool is more expensive, but not that much. :thumbdown:


Do you have a job that pays you to work? 
How many hours might it take you to knit a pair of ordinary socks?
Multiply those hours by your hourly wages. Does it come to the $150 the OP mentioned?

I was asked by my ex-pharmacist to knit her a pair of sox if she bought the yarn. She wanted the knitting for free, since it's what I do. I told her I'd never knit sox yet, so I guessed it would take me ten hours to knit her a pair. I told her I get $25 an hour at my job. She was uninterested in either paying $250 for a pair of custom-knit socks or having free sock-knitting lessons.

I have since knit three pairs of socks, and given them away to grateful people who never asked for or expected them.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

imnoknitter said:


> hello, ive been searching and searching and searching but cant find any. i'm looking for 41 inch long, no pattern, plain pink wool knit socks. i have a friend that knows a lady and she said she would make me a pair. The only problem is shes charging me $150 for a pair. I know she has to make them and i know its probably not cheap for that much wool but the price still seems kind of high to me. any say on if that's a fair price and if not. how much do you think i should be getting charged


I knit socks on a very regular basis...usually crew length. It takes me 4 to 5 days for adult size socks (men's US shoe size 10.5), and I am a fairly fast knitter.
And that is knitting most of each day. My question to you is "how much per hour is your time and energy worth?" Do you think your time is worth less than $5.00 per hour? That is not even considering the length of the socks you are asking for....41" is at the very least a knee sock. That pair I just finished for my hubby has a total length of less than 25" from toe to cuff...and it took most of 5 days to finish them. I do not usually knit more than about 5 to 6 hours per day...but that still adds up. 
Hand knit socks are never going to be anywhere close to the price of machine made socks... 
Materials for a typical pair of wool blend socks could easily be well over $20.00 per regular length adult socks.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> I have (don't ask me why or how) a 1947 PTLegare sock knitter and could crank out a 41 inch sock in minutes....
> If only I knew how to operate the danged thing!! 😁


There are plenty of people who have and still use those. I'd give my eye-teeth for one, but I'm unwilling to spend big bucks to attempt to buy one in running condition.
http://www.thecoloradocranker.com/
http://www.angoravalley.com/csm/legare.html




http://circularsockmachinefaq.blogspot.ca/


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Do you have a job that pays you to work?
> How many hours might it take you to knit a pair of ordinary socks?
> Multiply those hours by your hourly wages. Does it come to the $150 the OP mentioned?
> 
> ...


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Joan H said:


> ... When I teach people how to knit I explain that you *never knit for people that WANT you too, You knit out of love for those you want to knit for, ONLY.*


Would that all crafters/cooks/etc. might learn that rule too!!!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

dijewe said:


> You should be charged $200 for all that knitting. Take the $150 and just smile and wave, you're getting a bargain as the reaction of *most knitters when faced with such a request would get a deer in the headlights look and then turn tail and run for the hills*


Thanks for making me laugh out loud and startle the sleeping feline!!! :XD: :XD:


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

I am still trying to get my head around 41 inch socks. If, indeed that is the correct size the OP is getting a heck of a deal. If it is supposed to be 41 cm then it better be REALLY nice yarn.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Wow..is this for real..or is someone pulling our legs..41" would fit the jolly green giant..that's alot of knitting and you have to make two..if you don't knit you haven't a clue of how long it takes to make these with small needles ..the time and skill involved ..look elsewhere online to see what machine made wool stocking in your color would cost and the price may convince you to think otherwise.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

double ditto...


----------



## Sagarika (Jul 17, 2012)

Beachkc said:


> Hand made stockings? Sounds like a fair price to me.


Exactly, ESP since it is such a long one.


----------



## mreckel (Oct 26, 2011)

Are you sure you didn't mean 14" and not 41"? So easy to transpose numbers and letters.


----------



## jackye brown (Nov 23, 2011)

jvallas said:


> It's a time honored tradition to look for the best price. I think since she doesn't knit, she's just trying to find out if $150 is a fair price. Sounds like she's definitely not wanting to cheat anyone out of a decent wage.


I totally agree!! She doesn't seem to be complaining, just seeking clarification from knitters who may or may not charge for items.


----------



## pinkeyelash (Aug 13, 2015)

There was a photo in the paper last week of a girl with the longest legs in the world & her inside leg was I think 37".
Are these socks for a giraffe?


----------



## joaniebeadgood (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks for the link to Etsy for hand made socks! I just bought a pair for Christmas gifting. $22 for hand knit wool socks! Talk about slave wages! I can't buy the yarn for that. Shipping from Latvia, Ill have to contact the seller and ask if I can send her more money or some yarn. I feel guilty.


----------



## Judyannm (Oct 11, 2012)

Maybe a machine knitter would make them for you. Less time to do and still custom hand crafted.


----------



## dianes1717 (May 24, 2013)

Pearls Girls said:


> I think everyone deserves a fair wage. If this is what she wants, to do it and this is what you want, pay up and get the best or option 2: learn to knit and make them yourself where you can try them on as you go.
> I think that offering less or complaining is disrespectful and likely insulting to a crafts person to make a special order to your specifications.
> 3rd option . . . go with out!
> If I wanted them just like that, I would pay up and be happy to have them.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

imnoknitter said:


> hello, ive been searching and searching and searching but cant find any. i'm looking for 41 inch long, no pattern, plain pink wool knit socks. i have a friend that knows a lady and she said she would make me a pair. The only problem is shes charging me $150 for a pair. I know she has to make them and i know its probably not cheap for that much wool but the price still seems kind of high to me. any say on if that's a fair price and if not. how much do you think i should be getting charged


I know a lady that got $90 for a pait of 'fair isle' socks, but they were about 12" long (crew socks).
The yarn for socks this length was about $15.00.
Knee socks are about 30" to 36". 41" would be over the knee and take twice as much yarn or more. I think $150 would be fair for a custom order like this.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

imnoknitter said:


> hello, ive been searching and searching and searching but cant find any. i'm looking for 41 inch long, no pattern, plain pink wool knit socks. i have a friend that knows a lady and she said she would make me a pair. The only problem is shes charging me $150 for a pair. I know she has to make them and i know its probably not cheap for that much wool but the price still seems kind of high to me. any say on if that's a fair price and if not. how much do you think i should be getting charged


I know a lady that got $90 for a pait of 'fair isle' socks, but they were about 12" long (crew socks).
The yarn for socks this length was about $15.00.
Knee socks are about 30" to 36". 41" would be over the knee and take twice as much yarn or more. I think $150 would be fair for a custom order like this.


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

Patty Sutter said:


> I know a lady that got $90 for a pait of 'fair isle' socks, but they were about 12" long (crew socks).
> The yarn for socks this length was about $15.00.
> Knee socks are about 30" to 36". 41" would be over the knee and take twice as much yarn or more. I think $150 would be fair for a custom order like this.


I think what you said is true for 30-36cm (or 41cm) but not for inches. 41" = 41 inches = 104cm. (3ft, 5inches) Very long for a sock and longer than most people's inseam.

However maybe the original poster meant centimeters. Knee socks are still longer than I want to knit for someone else though... or even myself


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

I love making socks, but 41 inches. Forget it! That is boring in the extreme and would fit only a giraffe. $150 is cheap. I'm would start at $300!


----------



## Jodi k. (May 3, 2014)

It takes me an average of 10 hours to knit one sock-plain ss-with a cuff of 7.5" and foot of 8.5". That's a total of 17 or 18" w/the toe. Multiplied by 2+, that is about 20-22 hours per sock. 40-44 hours time to knit the socks plus the wool-300 to 400g...$30-$50. If she charged $1/hour that's $75-$94.

If they are knit by hand, that seems fair. She's making well below minimum wage...


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

No she dose not have to make them , but if you insist that you want them then you will pay the her very high price. It was her way of saying she really dose not want to do it, but will for the price. The question is do you want them enough to pay that price. Come on they are just pink socks.


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

What does "OP" mean?


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

This seems to be a mystery. I want to see what the answer is/


----------



## sewnknit (Jun 8, 2014)

romagica said:


> What does "OP" mean?


OP ???


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

Maybe a basketball player. Someone over 7 feet!!!!


----------



## twray (Nov 7, 2012)

romagica said:


> What does "OP" mean?


Original Poster


----------



## wilmajh (Apr 12, 2013)

Hand knitting takes time. Nothing hand-made is going to be cheap.


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

I'm learning who receives and who does not receive my hand-made gifts. I pour love and care into every stitch. Sometimes people are less interested in the care than they are in their perceived value. 

Which is fine. I can go buy some trinket for $25 instead of spending weeks and months knitting something with love. No problem!!


----------



## Firstsoprano (Dec 6, 2014)

I am 6' tall with 37 inseam. If she was measuring from the toe then 41 would be thigh high for me. Why?


----------



## Sunny70 (Jul 25, 2014)

I think for that length they must be leg warmers for a GIRAFFE! However. $150 is more than fair if that is the right legent. Made in a good wool. Like someone said millions of tiny stitches and plain boring stitches I would want more,


----------



## Sunny70 (Jul 25, 2014)

I think for that length they must be leg warmers for a GIRAFFE! However. $150 is more than fair if that is the right legent. Made in a good wool. Like someone said millions of tiny stitches and plain boring stitches I would want more,


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

jvallas said:


> I don't know how long exactly a pair takes me, but it really is hours and hours. Plus wool (depends on the quality). So let's just say 20 hours (I have no idea if that's even close) - and $25 for nice sock yarn. 150-25=125. 125/20 is $6.25 per hour. All made up figures but gives you an idea. Maybe socks get done in closer to 10 hours. Still only $12.50/hour.
> 
> That's why the majority of us do it for ourselves or gifting. No way to make a living. And tedious to turn out the same thing over & over.
> 
> Was 41" a typo?


It may be a EU size 41 or a pair of tights. No one knows the size or the yarn used. Can we see a picture of what you want made and are requesting opinions on fair price for?


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

Perhaps our "OP" is a prankster who threw out some controversy to seed our debate and is now watching the action.


----------



## dunflyin (Oct 27, 2015)

"41" inches long is so so so much knitting. I'm sure you want to be fair and that is why you asked. Just not knowing the time it takes to knit in a yarn fine enough to be worn and fit in any shoe, if you were a knitter you would understand. I for one, wouldn't even begin to tackle a job of that length. I just finished a pair or REGULAR length socks and it took more time than I liked. So from all the comments here I think you get the idea. 

Either pay her the $150, or learn to knit!!! (then you will see for yourself why she only charged you $150.!!


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

$150 for stockings? It's a bargain. I wouldn't do it for 3 x that.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

imnoknitter said:


> hello, ive been searching and searching and searching but cant find any. i'm looking for 41 inch long, no pattern, plain pink wool knit socks. i have a friend that knows a lady and she said she would make me a pair. The only problem is shes charging me $150 for a pair. I know she has to make them and i know its probably not cheap for that much wool but the price still seems kind of high to me. any say on if that's a fair price and if not. how much do you think i should be getting charged


I would never knit a pair of socks for someone requesting them. EVER. No price can pay for all the time you put into making a pair of socks and for those who want such a wonderful thing - learn to knit! Or go to a fiber show where you can find very nice socks of high quality wool that are knit on hand sock knitting machines--that is hand cranked with additional hand work for the toe and heel.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

romagica said:


> Perhaps our "OP" is a prankster who threw out some controversy to seed our debate and is now watching the action.


Have you been watching/avoiding the political debates?? Stupid does exist.


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

romagica said:


> Perhaps our "OP" is a prankster who threw out some controversy to seed our debate and is now watching the action.


Or since the OP is new and not a knitter, isn't aware of how to come back to KP to the topic to see the answers. I frequently see new peoople post the same thing a couple times because they think they didn't get answers. I'll give benefit of the doubt.


----------



## PittyPat (Jul 2, 2011)

Ladies, this just has to be a joke.


----------



## deturner (Sep 26, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Since you are looking for extra long pink socks, are they for a theater production costume? Would tights work just as well? If so PM me. I purchased some cotton tights from a company that makes socks, tights, etc. in "period piece" colors. I will hunt down the link for you.


----------



## JYannucci (Nov 29, 2011)

jvallas said:


> I don't know how long exactly a pair takes me, but it really is hours and hours. Plus wool (depends on the quality). So let's just say 20 hours (I have no idea if that's even close) - and $25 for nice sock yarn. 150-25=125. 125/20 is $6.25 per hour. All made up figures but gives you an idea. Maybe socks get done in closer to 10 hours. Still only $12.50/hour.
> 
> That's why the majority of us do it for ourselves or gifting. No way to make a living. And tedious to turn out the same thing over & over.
> 
> Was 41" a typo?


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

dragonfly7673 said:


> Or since the OP is new and not a knitter, isn't aware of how to come back to KP to the topic to see the answers. I frequently see new peoople post the same thing a couple times because they think they didn't get answers. I'll give benefit of the doubt.


Or she is at work and could not get back to see


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

pinkeyelash said:


> There was a photo in the paper last week of a girl with the longest legs in the world & her inside leg was I think 37".
> Are these socks for a giraffe?


Huh! She's got me beat by an inch!

Leg length is a strange thing. At 6', I can easily step over a 3'-high barrier (think baby gates of yore). At 6'3", my son cannot; his legs are shorter than mine by a couple of inches and the rest of him longer. I still can't get over having to look up to see his face!


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

Not being a knitter you have no idea of what you are asking.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

I heard thigh high boots are making a comeback, maybe the socks are for them? :lol:


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

Just think how much they'll cost when the minimum wage hits $15! I have paid almost $30 for the yarn for socks and I know I would never pay that for socks in a store, but yarn is another story. I have never had the nerve to charge what the work is worth when I knit for $ - no one could afford it.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

I would *never* take a commission to knit socks. I have knit socks for myself, my DD and my SIL. DD has made a pair for me. It is a labor of love with those tiny stitches.

Of course sometimes I use DK weight and size 4 needles for my SIL who lives in a cold climate. They go twice as fast as using sock yarn and size 1 needles and she loves them. Last time the thank you I got was a gorgeous and yummy pineapple upside down cake to take home when we visited.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

bwtyer said:


> 41" long socks?? May I be so bold as to ask what they are for as nobody I know has legs that long.
> $150 is a bit much- but on the other hand, 41" on two socks is a lot of knitting.


👍👍chuckling here!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

This thread is hilarious. This cannot be real. I agree "troll alert"


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

gypsie said:


> This thread is hilarious. This cannot be real. I agree "troll alert"


But it does make for fun speculation.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Maybe they are for Pippy Longstockings


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

gypsie said:


> Maybe they are for Pippy Longstockings


Colour would be about right.


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

You all must be right about a troll! New member (joined 11-11-15 - yesterday!) and has no info listed - birthdate, place, etc. Well, we all got a good laugh imagining the 41 " long stockings! And no response from "imnoknitter" at all! :lol: :roll:


----------



## bettymagu (Sep 27, 2011)

for an easy plain sock, there is a free pattern online somewhere called the 56 stitch sock. It is my go to for something fast and you can knit both socks at once easily as there is no other pattern but stocking stitch and short rib at the cuff.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Here is a pair of long handmade socks on etsy--

http://www.etsy.com/listing/230799974/white-stockings-long-socks-knit-socks?ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=handmade&ga_view_type=galler

I am not sure what the length of these socks are but the price is a little over $50.


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

dauntiekay said:


> Here is a pair of long handmade socks on etsy--
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/230799974/white-stockings-long-socks-knit-socks?ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=handmade&ga_view_type=galler
> 
> I am not sure what the length of these socks are but the price is a little over $50.


Those are beautiful. I have yet to try the multi-color anything (intarsia?)


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

dauntiekay said:


> Here is a pair of long handmade socks on etsy--
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/230799974/white-stockings-long-socks-knit-socks?ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=handmade&ga_view_type=galler
> 
> I am not sure what the length of these socks are but the price is a little over $50.


in the description, it says length is up to the customer. I think that seller is on the other side... not getting enough for the work. But I'm not sure what cost of living is in Estonia either. But no way you'd see me knitting stranded tall stockings for $50!


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

dragonfly7673 said:


> in the description, it says length is up to the customer. I think that seller is on the other side... not getting enough for the work. But I'm not sure what cost of living is in Estonia either. But no way you'd see me knitting stranded tall stockings for $50!


Yes, me either--I'm doing good if I can get the "easy peasy" socks done. Lol. I did see some "troll alerts" posted so I guess I was taking this a bit too seriously.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Wow, I would like to see a picture! And will they be made of wool? That would definitely increase the cost.


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

Perhaps it's her way of saying "No".


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Possibilities: written as intended, transposed numbers, mis wrote or confused by unit of measurement, or joke. You decide.


----------



## Joan H (Nov 28, 2012)

KateLyn11 said:


> Possibilities: written as intended, transposed numbers, mis wrote or confused by unit of measurement, or joke. You decide.


But have you notice that the original poster has not been back?


----------



## mamalava (Apr 26, 2014)

dragonfly7673 said:


> in the description, it says length is up to the customer. I think that seller is on the other side... not getting enough for the work. But I'm not sure what cost of living is in Estonia either. But no way you'd see me knitting stranded tall stockings for $50!


In her description she says she also uses a knitting machine. I've never used one, so I don't know what's involved. Would it make the color work and general knitting faster?


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

The high price may mean "I really don't want to put the time and effort into this project".


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

Hey, Jessica Jean, I used to step over a five wire barbed wire fence and smirk as every cowboy in the area shuddered.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

henhouse2011 said:


> Hey, Jessica Jean, I used to step over a five wire barbed wire fence and smirk as every cowboy in the area shuddered.


 :XD: :XD: That's a great visual!!!


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

henhouse2011 said:


> Hey, Jessica Jean, I used to step over a five wire barbed wire fence and smirk as every cowboy in the area shuddered.


Well at 5'4" I'm way too short to "step over" pretty much anything. I do remember getting zapped by ducking under an electric wire on my way to the creek one time (not ducking far enough, apparently).


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

mamalava said:


> In her description she says she also uses a knitting machine. I've never used one, so I don't know what's involved. Would it make the color work and general knitting faster?


Have you looked at CSM - Circular Sockknitting Machine - videos? Yeah, that takes a lot of the time out of the equation ... if you don't factor in the original outlay to purchase and maintain the machine.


----------



## Queeh Fluffy (Jun 16, 2015)

MrsMurdog said:


> Since you are looking for extra long pink socks, are they for a theater production costume? Would tights work just as well? If so PM me. I purchased some cotton tights from a company that makes socks, tights, etc. in "period piece" colors. I will hunt down the link for you.


Seeing as you're willing to help her, maybe you could PM her and explain how to get e-mail responses to her query and also tell her your offer?


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Joan H said:


> But have you notice that the original poster has not been back?


I try to give people the benefit of the doubt when possible. Generally, people play jokes for their own amusement, if you don't check the results it isn't very amusing, so life got busy, or as non knitter didn't realize you get answers here in minutes.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

romagica said:


> What does "OP" mean?


Original Poster/Post in context.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

dragonfly7673 said:


> Or since the OP is new and not a knitter, isn't aware of how to come back to KP to the topic to see the answers. I frequently see new peoople post the same thing a couple times because they think they didn't get answers. I'll give benefit of the doubt.


And yet she searched and searched and her first post was a request. Not a hi I'm new.. etc.


----------



## Knitter313 (Nov 1, 2015)

I think $150 is more than fair. The yarn alone, for 41" long socks, will likely be half the cost. Those are very long socks to knit, and she should be paid for her time and effort. It's always amazing to me when people ask for items to be made, then they want to set the price. This is why I make nothing for anyone who requests something. I only knit to gift. Most people just have no respect for hand made over retail, mass made.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

This poster has never been back to retrieve an answer. Poking fun?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Shannon123 said:


> This poster has never been back to retrieve an answer. Poking fun?


Ingratiating herself for future nefarious deeds.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

romagica said:


> Perhaps our "OP" is a prankster who threw out some controversy to seed our debate and is now watching the action.


I've been wondering the same since she hasn't posted anything further.


----------



## Knitter313 (Nov 1, 2015)

She probably isn't commenting because she doesn't like what has been said. She was probably hoping someone would say they would make them for less, a lot less.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Ingratiating herself for future nefarious deeds.


You're even more cynical than I! But you're probably right. Sad.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Knitter313 said:


> She probably isn't commenting because she doesn't like what has been said. She was probably hoping someone would say they would make them for less, a lot less.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Actually if you figure just minimum wage and good quality yarn it is a very fair price. Also, take into consideration how intricate is the pattern that you are wanting; more to a pair of socks then just stockingnette stitch.


CBB said:


> I'm not a sock knitter, except for the ones you can knit flat on two needles, but there is no way in hell I'd pay $150 for a pair of socks. However, that's just me. For anything hand-made, a lot more work goes into it than most folks realize, then there is the cost of materials, and from your question, I think that's not news to you.
> 
> Check the classifieds here at KP. You may find socks for sale, or someone who will make them for less than $150.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> You're even more cynical than I! But you're probably right. Sad.


Ha! You're just noticing this JJ?


----------



## GoldenLaugh (Feb 21, 2013)

41" long? Is this a joke?


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Socks are not difficult to knit, but like anything hand made, they take time. What do you get paid for 10 hours work? Add the cost of yarn to that, and you may find her price is reasonable. People pay thousands for hand made wedding dresses so why should knitters' skills and time be less valuable?


imnoknitter said:


> hello, ive been searching and searching and searching but cant find any. i'm looking for 41 inch long, no pattern, plain pink wool knit socks. i have a friend that knows a lady and she said she would make me a pair. The only problem is shes charging me $150 for a pair. I know she has to make them and i know its probably not cheap for that much wool but the price still seems kind of high to me. any say on if that's a fair price and if not. how much do you think i should be getting charged


----------



## Cru (May 18, 2013)

gypsie said:


> Maybe they are for Pippy Longstockings


Seems like Pippy is usually in striped stockings.

My High school friend was a dancer and knit lots of long leg warmers back stage, I'm sure they were not 41" long.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Cru said:


> Seems like Pippy is usually in striped stockings.
> 
> My High school friend was a dancer and knit lots of long leg warmers back stage, I'm sure they were not 41" long.


Just for fun, I took out a flexible measuring tape and measured from big toe, under my women's size 13 feet, and up the back of my leg (where the seam ran on old full-fashioned nylons). Well, 41" would make them just the right length to hook up a garter belt, not that I have one anymore. So, assuming the OP ever really wanted such, it's STOCKINGS, not socks she was looking for - and possibly for a man, since there aren't many women with such long feet and legs.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

You can buy knee high socks in all colors. Socks that long would be a bit harder to find. It is impossible to determine a fair price without knowing all that this is going to involve.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Just for fun, I took out a flexible measuring tape and measured from big toe, under my women's size 13 feet, and up the back of my leg (where the seam ran on old full-fashioned nylons). Well, 41" would make them just the right length to hook up a garter belt, not that I have one anymore. So, assuming the OP ever really wanted such, it's STOCKINGS, not socks she was looking for - and possibly for a man, since there aren't many women with such long feet and legs.


LOL! You are so right! I was thinking pink tights.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

dragonfly7673 said:


> in the description, it says length is up to the customer. I think that seller is on the other side... not getting enough for the work. But I'm not sure what cost of living is in Estonia either. But no way you'd see me knitting stranded tall stockings for $50!


I agree that this is a problem.

The originator is probably being paid pennies, which is truly unconscionable.

~~~


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

KateLyn11 said:


> I try to give people the benefit of the doubt when possible. Generally, people play jokes for their own amusement, if you don't check the results it isn't very amusing, so life got busy, or as non knitter didn't realize you get answers here in minutes.


We don't know if OP checked results. He/she didn't say anything but we don't know about lookey loo.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> You're even more cynical than I! But you're probably right. Sad.


Since the Yellow Teddy Bear incident I've been wary of this MO. Underhanded way of getting someone addy etc. Hoping someone will make them cheaper and communicate with the OP. Remember our usual troll says ADMIN sells our e-mail addy's. That hasn't been proven yet but I think she would like to "prove" it herself by compromising someone's e-mail addy. JMHO.


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Since the Yellow Teddy Bear incident I've been wary of this MO. Underhanded way of getting someone addy etc. Hoping someone will make them cheaper and communicate with the OP. Remember our usual troll says ADMIN sells our e-mail addy's. That hasn't been proven yet but I think she would like to "prove" it herself by compromising someone's e-mail addy. JMHO.


Sorry, I don't understand. What Yellow Teddy Bear?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

kerobinson said:


> Sorry, I don't understand. What Yellow Teddy Bear?


Long Story short. Someone "new" came looking for a Yellow Teddy Bear. Right out of the gate wanted someone to send their snail mail address to them so she could pay them. Went round and round with her. Trying to warn people. This particular troll doesn't like me and usually goes after me for no reason at the time. So when I saw the phishing for e-mail and home mail a light bulb went off and then when she went after me I realized who she was. Many here were upset with me for being on her case but ADMIN did step in and delete the thread and that ID is defunct now. ADMIN does have the ability to trace us ya know.


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Long Story short. Someone "new" came looking for a Yellow Teddy Bear. Right out of the gate wanted someone to send their snail mail address to them so she could pay them. Went round and round with her. Trying to warn people. This particular troll doesn't like me and usually goes after me for no reason at the time. So when I saw the phishing for e-mail and home mail a light bulb went off and then when she went after me I realized who she was. Many here were upset with me for being on her case but ADMIN did step in and delete the thread and that ID is defunct now. ADMIN does have the ability to trace us ya know.


OK. Thank you.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

kerobinson said:


> OK. Thank you.


Many people here are too trusting and just might want to "help". Too many people out there who want to cause you and I problems. Call me overly cautious. I don't care.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> Many people here are too trusting and just might want to "help". Too many people out there who want to cause you and I problems. Call me overly cautious. I don't care.


We can't be cautious enough. Scammers are everywhere as are some who, because of mental quirks, derive some kind of pleasure out of causing trouble for others. Yesterday I was doing my volunteer gig at our local animal shelter and learned this. A known hooker in the area was going about shopping centers soliciting (day job?) money that she claimed would be donated to our shelter. Many well-meaning folks, who know the good work of our shelter, were giving generously. I am sorry that you had that bad experience through a KP contact and thank you for informing other members about the potential for the same happening to them.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

In today's world, you have to be watchful and careful of your own safety. It is not being paranoid, it is being aware and staying safe. Too many predators out there.



WindingRoad said:


> Many people here are too trusting and just might want to "help". Too many people out there who want to cause you and I problems. Call me overly cautious. I don't care.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

morningstar said:


> We can't be cautious enough. Scammers are everywhere as are some who, because of mental quirks, derive some kind of pleasure out of causing trouble for others. Yesterday I was doing my volunteer gig at our local animal shelter and learned this. A known hooker in the area was going about shopping centers soliciting (day job?) money that she claimed would be donated to our shelter. Many well-meaning folks, who know the good work of our shelter, were giving generously. I am sorry that you had that bad experience through a KP contact and thank you for informing other members about the potential for the same happening to them.


I didn't have a bad experience as I saw through the sham.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

I have to say that I do appreciate the "troll warnings" given in this kind of post!


----------



## sdsimi (Feb 23, 2013)

I don't usually read 9 pages of posts but this one is really fun!


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

jvallas said:


> I don't know how long exactly a pair takes me, but it really is hours and hours. Plus wool (depends on the quality). So let's just say 20 hours (I have no idea if that's even close) - and $25 for nice sock yarn. 150-25=125. 125/20 is $6.25 per hour. All made up figures but gives you an idea. Maybe socks get done in closer to 10 hours. Still only $12.50/hour.
> 
> That's why the majority of us do it for ourselves or gifting. No way to make a living. And tedious to turn out the same thing over & over.
> 
> Was 41" a typo?


It would take me MANY more than 20 hours for regular socks and I'm not going to live that much longer.


----------



## Gramms9 (Mar 10, 2012)

The wool would cost near $100 if a good quality wool is used! I wouldn't touch this order with a 10 ft pole  You could probably buy some for less money.


jvallas said:


> I don't know how long exactly a pair takes me, but it really is hours and hours. Plus wool (depends on the quality). So let's just say 20 hours (I have no idea if that's even close) - and $25 for nice sock yarn. 150-25=125. 125/20 is $6.25 per hour. All made up figures but gives you an idea. Maybe socks get done in closer to 10 hours. Still only $12.50/hour.
> 
> That's why the majority of us do it for ourselves or gifting. No way to make a living. And tedious to turn out the same thing over & over.
> 
> Was 41" a typo?


----------



## gypsysoul (Jun 14, 2015)

Who can wear 41" socks? Big and tall cross dressers? Personally, I think $150 is way too low of a price. I would charge double!! But, I agree with the fact that this is some type of dumb joke.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

gypsysoul said:


> Who can wear 41" socks? Big and tall cross dressers? Personally, I think $150 is way too low of a price. I would charge double!! But, I agree with the fact that this is some type of dumb joke.


Meanwhile, the OP has not been back in 9 pages.

PFFFFFFFT !!!

~~~


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

KroSha said:


> Meanwhile, the OP has not been back in 9 pages.
> 
> PFFFFFFFT !!!
> 
> ~~~


DITTO Is in time for me to say "I told you so" HUH HUH HUH.....Pleaseeeeee


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

41" long socks? That's a lot of hours knitting, especially if it is the fine weight yarn. Do take this into consideration and think about what you would expect to be paid for this amount of time. 

At a guess of her time spent, assume there is a gauge of 7 stitches and 10 rows to the inch using fingering weight yarn (the usual gauge for fingering weight yarn), which is the usual weight of yarn used for socks: 7 stitches X approximately 14 inches circular width of leg will equal 98 stitches. 98 stitches knitted for 41 inches will take approximately 410 rows to complete the length (41" X 10 rows=410). Each inch will take about 35 to 40 minutes to complete, depending on how fast she knits. Basing it on 35 minutes per inch, 410 rows would take about 23 hours PER SOCK.

Even if it were sport weight yarn, it would still be a lot of time, 14 inches circular width of the leg, based on 6 stitches and 8 rows per inch (the usual gauge for sports yarn): 6 stitches X 14"= 84 Stitches. 41" X 8 rows to an inch = 328 rows. Knitting time per inch would be about 25 to 30 minutes, again depending on how fast she knits. For this, based on 25 minutes per inch it would be 17 hours PER SOCK.

If she does knit them for you, please enjoy them. It may be the only set you'll receive from her.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

mamalava said:


> In her description she says she also uses a knitting machine. I've never used one, so I don't know what's involved. Would it make the color work and general knitting faster?


It was not clear if they would be hand knit or machine knit. Socks can be knitted on a knitting machine, circular, but whether or not a pattern could be used instead of stockinette stitch, depends on the machine capability. They would be knitted faster this way, but still have some hand finishing to do. (I do use a knitting machine sometimes)


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Irene P said:


> 41" socks ... If she does knit them for you, please enjoy them. It may be the only set you'll receive from her.


Hello Irene,

Just wondering if you read ANY of the OTHER 9 pages ???

I'm sorry to say that you came to the party kind of late - - the most recent post before yours was over 2 months ago.

The OP didn't EVER return to answer ANY outstanding questions - - and, in fact, has posted NOTHING else.

Some members were of the opinion that the post was a cruel, time-wasting joke in the first place.

Just FYI.

But never fear: YOUR information may be of help to someone else !!!

🌎🌍🌏


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

KroSha said:


> Hello Irene,
> 
> Just wondering if you read ANY of the OTHER 9 pages ???
> 
> ...


I welcome your comment as I am always interested in what people have to say.

Yes, I did read the other comments and was aware of the time period. I'm sure the lady asking realized the main point and, for this reason, never came back with a comment. But, sometimes, as you said, it does make other people think about the time involved. Hopefully, it will keep others from thinking we can knit for them for less than our time is worth. I know a number of people who think they can "get a bargain" because it is handmade. Myself? I prefer the term hand crafted - it's a more valuable term. My comment has been given to others over the years and has made some people think about what they want knitted or crocheted. I consider this on-going and recommend others use it.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Irene P said:


> I welcome your comment as I am always interested in what people have to say.
> 
> Yes, I did read the other comments and was aware of the time period. I'm sure the lady asking realized the main point and, for this reason, never came back with a comment. But, sometimes, as you said, it does make other people think about the time involved. Hopefully, it will keep others from thinking we can knit for them for less than our time is worth. I know a number of people who think they can "get a bargain" because it is handmade. Myself? I prefer the term hand crafted - it's a more valuable term. My comment has been given to others over the years and has made some people think about what they want knitted or crocheted. I consider this on-going and recommend others use it.


Yes, I use hand crafted over homemade as well. Many are thoughtless in thinking that if you sit home and make it, it isn't worth much. Sad. Throwaway society mentality.

🌎🌍🌏


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

CBB said:


> I'm not a sock knitter, except for the ones you can knit flat on two needles, but there is no way in hell I'd pay $150 for a pair of socks. However, that's just me. For anything hand-made, a lot more work goes into it than most folks realize, then there is the cost of materials, and from your question, I think that's not news to you.
> 
> Check the classifieds here at KP. You may find socks for sale, or someone who will make them for less than $150.


You are not alone. $150 sounds crazy high. Easier to learn to knit


----------



## quirkycrafter (Jul 9, 2013)

From what I've read, 41" seems to be a little odd and unheard of. At that length, perhaps an adult cocoon...


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

quirkycrafter said:


> From what I've read, 41" seems to be a little odd and unheard of. At that length, perhaps an adult cocoon...


Stockings for a stilt-walker?

Adult mermaid tail?


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

KroSha said:


> Yes, I use hand crafted over homemade as well. Many are thoughtless in thinking that if you sit home and make it, it isn't worth much. Sad. Throwaway society mentality.
> 
> 🌎🌍🌏


And to think some of the things we "HAND CRAFT' today may become an heirloom someday in the distant future. Enjoy what you make.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Price is what a willing buyer will pay and a willing seller will receive.
Zo, if she's willing to knit and you're willing to pay, it's a fair price.
I'm just sayin'....
There's a lot of stitches in a regular sock. For one 41" long, it's a great multitude. 
I wouldn't do it for a sum equal to the national debt; but that's just me. :?
BTW, my Big Guy is a six-footer, and his inseam is only 34" :!:


----------

